# Massey 393 hydraulic leak



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

My 393 has a hydraulic leak. I know where it’s coming from but I don’t know what the problem is. I’ll post a pic. It’s coming out of these. What are these called? If you can’t see good it’s the 2 caps on top of the rear remotes


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think this might be the part diagram you are referring to, if so those are just caps. Won't be the first time I'm wrong. 

Larry


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

r82230 said:


> I think this might be the part diagram you are referring to, if so those are just caps. Won't be the first time I'm wrong.
> 
> Larry


Thank ya! Yeah that's what's leaking. It'll leak gallons and gallons over a week of use so I really need to fix it. But I'm not really sure what the fix is. It seems like there should be a seal or a gasket there but there's nothing on either one of them


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

r82230 said:


> I think this might be the part diagram you are referring to, if so those are just caps. Won't be the first time I'm wrong.
> 
> Larry


What website can I find that diagram?


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Google "agcopartsbooks"

scroll down and sign in as "guest user"

click browse button and then click as follows: massey ferguson, parts books, tractors, agricultural-wheeled

the models will pop up, scroll till you find model you want to view


----------

